# Theaters in HD?



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Seems to reason that since many directors now prefer HD cameras, theaters should have HD screens. I don't even really like going to the theater now b/c of the poor picture quality they have. Since everyone else is being forced to digital televisons in on 2/17/09, I think that these movie theaters should as well. My blu-ray is so superior in picture qaulity I rarely go to the theater anymore.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

It's getting to the point now that the home theater experience is superior in many ways to the movie cinema experience. So, keep watching at home.

When I have to go to the movie theater, I prefer those with digital projectors. See:

http://dlp.com/cinema/default.aspx

Digital projectors are coming out slowly here in the US, while some other countries have converted over completely (e.g. Ireland).

Now if we compare the digital theater experience, you get the super-large screen that was always the best part of the cinema. Digital projectors produce a very sharp picture that isn't washed out and is free of lint and dust specs on the film. Also, the color reproduction on a digital projector is far superior than a film projector. In a sense, digital projection is a kind of HD Cinema.

Of course, even in the digital theater, you still may have idiots who talk or text with their cell phones or smell or what have you. In our HDTV home theaters, we also have a sharp picture with superior color reproduction. You can pause, rewind, and slow down the movie and so on.

The best thing about the digital cinema is the big, big screen. In just about every other criteria, the HD home theater is equal or better than the cinema. I predict that people will stay away from the theater in droves.


----------



## GoLaLakers (Oct 12, 2006)

zlensman said:


> It's getting to the point now that the home theater experience is superior in many ways to the movie cinema experience. So, keep watching at home.
> 
> When I have to go to the movie theater, I prefer those with digital projectors. See:
> 
> ...


It will be awhile before you see D-Cinema become the norm. It's a huge cost to upgrade for the theatre owners. The studios are helping offset some of these cost, but it will take awhile. But the studios prefer D-Cinema because it's a huge cost savings to them.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

No transport costs. The theater either downloads the movie or streams from a server


----------



## GoLaLakers (Oct 12, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> No transport costs. The theater either downloads the movie or streams from a server


The bigger savings is with the prints.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

It also allows theaters to show more than movies. The Carmike 15 in Columbus, GA has shown a few televised sporting events for those that could not travel. They showed the Little League World Series and have shown some out of town games for the minor league hockey team.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

There is a Cinemark theater near me that has one DLP screen. Usually they put the newest movie on it for a week or 2 and switch it around.


----------



## TVisgoodforyou (Nov 25, 2007)

I try to avoid theaters because of all the crazy people who go and make more noise than the movie. 

I went to the theater once and some old lady sitting next to me fell asleep and actually starting SNORING!!! :nono2: 

They need to just skip the theaters and send all the movies straight to HD PPV and DVD or even Blue ray disk!!


----------

